# whats the easiest way to....



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

cut out kitty using paintshop pro 8???? I use freehand selection but its a pain in the rump.....is there a better way.

TIA!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I use PSP9....

What I do is 
Zoom way in.....use the Freehand selection....
then select....modify selection....feather....
invert......clear.....

Play around with the feathering...this will make your cut out look much smoother.....

Then when you have your cut-out into a new image....you can duplicate it to make the edges look firmer again and better.
Merge the 2 layers......if there is still background you want to remove...
repeat the entire process....until you have a nice smooth cut-out of your image....  Hope that Helps


----------

